# NR with a couple of Questions



## H20fwlIowa (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey guys I know your not to keen on NR's but I am one and hunt around the Ellendale and Gwinner area. I saw in the DU mag that the breeding production was good this year but was curious as if the water was gone from there as much as it is here in central Iowa.

I have seen on the weather that you have had some rain as of late but if its like us its not helping.

We hunt public hunting areas only and a few private places that some friends of ares own and was just curious as to what the public ares look like?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The areas that I have visited in that region were pretty dry, there is permanent water in that area.

H20fwlIowa

There are a select few on this site that do not like nonresidents it is not all of us (irregardless of what Bert says). Mobility is going to be the key this year and finding the waterfowl that is huntable will also be a challenge.

Good luck this fall.

Bob


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

H20wlIowa First I will correct you then I will try to help you. The vast majority of resident hunters have no animosity towards nonresidents. They are our friends and family.There are many nonresidents on this site that hunt with the residents. Some of us have worked to keep to keep quality hunting in North Dakota and this gave us reputation as being selfish. So be it.
The whole state is dry.The west is the worst and gets a little better as you go east. Ellendale is drying up also . The small sloughs are turning into mud pots, some are dry and the rest are going quickly. Medium sized waters are starting to show mud flats. Big water is ok. If the average person were to look at them now they wouldnt think it was that bad. Those of us who know the prairie are aware of the fact that it is only July and the worst could still be instore for us. Aug and Sept can be brutal to the water. We could get lucky and get rain or turn into Death Valley. The best to do is watch this website and keep in contact with your friends. Good Luck


----------



## H20fwlIowa (Feb 1, 2006)

Guys thanks for the info. I didn't think all residents were jerks but I've watched some of stuff being said on hear and was rather weary of posting anything about it. Hope some rain comes for all of us. Heck we were dry going into last year. We filled up early this spring but its all dry as a bone again. Heck the big water hear is 6 foot low.

I guess that just means the shots will be longer so you better be a dead eye huh? Well thanks for the info guys I would just check with friends up here but they are both in Iraq right now.

Tony


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I talked to a few farmer contacts in this area and it's OK according to them. Last fall it was really wet as you may or may not know. So some dryness IMO would be a welcomed thing. The ducks were really spread out last fall.

Most folks from ND welcom out of state guests.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

blue,
what area?


----------



## smeurett (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks "Old Hunter" for your reply-I check in here also from time to time and it's nice to see some NR are welcomed. This fall will be the first trip to ND from WI for myself...I've been wanting to hunt ducks there forever and finally the job has made it possible. We will be near Lehr in South centrail ND and just hope the water situation will allow us to see some birds. Beleive me, getting some shooting will be much better than duck hunting here!
We have gotten a ton of rain in the past week and really turned things around moisture-wise, hope you guys in ND did too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Old Hunter would know best since he's close to the area, but I'm told Lehr is going to be REALLY DRY. I don't want to disappoint but just letting you know that you're not going to see traditional duck country in that area this year with this hot summer.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Sad but true. I had a chance to get down to the Lidgerwood / Hankinson area and it's really dry. Many small pot holes have been plowed under and what smaller sloughs are left there's about 50 yds. of mud between the weeds and the water and the water in these sloughs only appear to be a few inches deep. There is some bigger lakes down there so all is not lost but from what I saw the number of birds isnt what it was just a year ago. It's amazing the impact one dry summer can have. :eyeroll:


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Off topic: Why do farmers plow the potholes under? If it's a low-lying area, won't it just fill up again? or is it to curb the overspreading of the cattails?


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm not sure Mac but I'll put my :2cents: in. Alot of these low areas never had water in them before 1993 and I think they are trying to get as much plantable farm land back as possible. Crops harvested means food on the table for their family.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Mac said:


> Off topic: Why do farmers plow the potholes under? If it's a low-lying area, won't it just fill up again? or is it to curb the overspreading of the cattails?


You guys have to see what the farmers have done to the rainwater basins in southcentral nebraska. It would make you sick. Historically the area was covered in seasonal and semi-perm wetlands, now 90 percent have been drained and converted into row crops. Center pivot irrigation pumps are going non-stop, sucking every last drop of mosture out of the ground. Large pits are dug to collect run-off that would fill a small shallow basin, rendering them useless to waterfowl. Around here if it can be farmed, it is. uke:

I have nothing against farmers, everyone has to make a living. After traveling to Nodak and seeing a just glimps of all the natural waterfowl habitat, it is kind of depressing hunting around here.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Mac said:


> Off topic: Why do farmers plow the potholes under? If it's a low-lying area, won't it just fill up again? or is it to curb the overspreading of the cattails?


Two main reasons they get worked up, the first is to dry them out to plant them, if they flood so what is the thought, many end up collecting on these wetlands from some farm tracts each year with insurance!

Second is to control black birds! Cattail sloughs are a boon to these creatures and farmers many times fail to see the value of those cattails for other creatures beyond the black bird! I grew up listening to very reasonable people loose all reason when trying to combat or deal with blackbirds!!!!!

There are other reasons as well but these are the primary reasons!!!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Ron, again we disagree, number one reason. Crop insurance, The ole preventive planting game.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

G/O no I think we do agree, the crop insurance program causes many farmers to continue to plant acres that should not even be attempted to be farmed!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

g/o said:


> Ron, again we disagree, number one reason. Crop insurance, The ole preventive planting game.


I dont think you agree with anybody.


----------



## H20fwlIowa (Feb 1, 2006)

well to get back on topic. I've noticed on the weather channel tha ND has been getting some rain the last week or 2 and was just wondering if its helping at all? Northeren Iowa went from drought to being flooded the other night as they got 6 inches over night. We've had a little rain here in central Iowa but it hasn't really helped yet. Anyways thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The rains that have fallen will help the row crops in some areas, others the damage is beyond repair. It will help in the short term on reducing the risks of fire as it helps green up some of the dormant grass. But other than some very isolated places, it will not help the wetland situation, nor be a long term fix to the severely dry conditions.

Top soil moisture levels are parched down to in many places 12"s or more. Even with 2-3" of rain the ground absorbs this moisture and without continued rains it will be depleted very quickly with temps in the 80's and wind!

I watch the weather radar closely and look at the precipitation maps showing the amounts of rain that areas have received. The funny part is that most of the farmers I have talked with tell me that little of the moisture made it to the ground. One area shows 3" of rain in the last week. The farmers tell me they received at best 3/4" of rain on the ground!!!!! The rest evaporated as it was falling!!!!!

Talk to the people on the ground where you plan on hunting! It will be a better judge of actual conditions than the weather maps!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I don't think you agree with anybody.


No GB3 I have been know to agree with Dick Monson on two separate occasions. djleye and I even agreed twice last week, I almost always agreed with cootkiller when he was around. I like what Bert says most of the time, so I do agree once in awhile. Just stay around to keep you guys honest. :beer:


----------

